# Sorry for being a newb but have to ask.....



## pushpull7 (Feb 4, 2012)

Is it normal to have problems connecting to the site/viewing? Not even really talking about posting, just simply viewing posts hangs allot. Could it be my browser? Right now it's cookin', maybe though because it's FN and other people are out party'in.


----------



## drmosh (Feb 4, 2012)

It's fine for me. This site can get a little slow though, loads of users at times. But it generally doesn't take too long to load


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 4, 2012)

The site has been really slow for me last few days and was briefly down earlier in the week.


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks guys, it's just a reality check for me. It's just kinda weird when all you want to do is look at the "porn" and it just keeps hanging. I guess I shouldn't be surprised because it's obviously a VERY active forum and with all the pic uploads it probably makes sense.


----------

